# Nesting, ie running a wayland-compositor within an xorg-desktop.



## Alain De Vos (Feb 21, 2022)

Currently i'm experimenting in running "sway" or "labwc" within "xfce4".
Do you nest some things, what are your experiences?


----------



## sidetone (Apr 15, 2022)

I was trying a Bastille jail, Thread bastille-jail-console-nest-display-building-testing-builds.82155, and also wanted to try XWayland or Wayland. This was so obvious, yet it didn't occur to me to attempt to run Wayland/XWayland/Compositor in a jail on the x11-servers/xephyr nesting server on the host. I got preoccupied with thinking how to give it its own virtual terminal.

I looked up that Wayland can't use XDM to log in, it needs ly instead. I've tried ly for my regular X window manager, but I didn't like it. When I exited my windowmanager, ly took over too much, which messed up the functionality of my desktop when I tried to log back in.

Running any of this in a nested server would be so much better, especially since this is mostly testing grounds. Now, if I knew how to change the default display size of the nesting server. Xehpyr works just like Xnest, they use the same commands and have the same function.


----------

